# C-Band to Ku-Band



## kbee

Hi I have a 12ft c-band mesh dish and I am trying to set it up to use ku-band is it possible and what lnb should I use?I was trying the 118.7/119 dual lnb but no success
Thanks
kbee


----------



## PrinceLH

Why would you limit yourself to just Ku band? You can get the dual C/Ku LNB's and get both. There's more content on C Band. I'm in the process of setting up a C/Ku band unit, for the first time in almost 15 years. With so few working DC2 systems (DSR920, 921, 922, 925) there is more in the clear stuff out there. Add a free to air DVB2 system with it and there's lots to play with. 87w and 101w seem to have a good variety of free programming, right now.


----------



## kbee

Hi thanks for your help,your suggestion was well appreciated,I will take your comments and see if the sky is the limit.
Thanks
kbee


----------



## Davenlr

Also make sure your 12' mesh dish has KU capability. Older mesh was to wide, or rough for KU, where newer ones had finer mesh which reflected the signal. I have a C/KU dish and C/KU LNB, and due to the age of the dish, and some hail damage, I cannot get it to pick up any KU at all, which C band signals are 90% or better.

Sometimes its just cheaper to get a small KU dish system with a Horizon to Horizon motor drive and use a 22Khz switch to switch between the C band dish and the KU band dish.


----------



## PrinceLH

Yes, good point. I'm putting up a 6' mesh dish, that must be 10 years old. I'm hoping that the Ku works OK on that one too. I often wonder, if you decided to repaint the dish, would the mesh holes get smaller, with each coat? Would this cause a better reflection of Ku band signals?


----------



## PrinceLH

Getting closer, to get things up and running. Installed the new LNB, then mounted the dish. Still waiting for my actuator wire, but have been able to point at one satellite and fine tune the LNB. I'm using my DSR921, until my new Pansat 9500 arrives. Hopefully, in a week, I can start setting my perimeters and then bury the cable. Once I have the actuator set up to receive all of the satellites that I want to receive, then I'll bury it and bring the receivers into the basement and finish the install.


----------



## P Smith

PrinceLH said:


> Yes, good point. I'm putting up a 6' mesh dish, that must be 10 years old. I'm hoping that the Ku works OK on that one too. I often wonder, if you decided to repaint the dish, would the mesh holes get smaller, with each coat? Would this cause a better reflection of Ku band signals?


Nope. You will need to use unusual paint with very high %% of metal particle in it.
Perhaps you could use aluminum foil to cover all the reflector ?

There was old test if C reflector is good for Ku band: if normal pencil wouldn't go thru holes.


----------



## PrinceLH

The whole width of the pencil, or just the very tip?


----------



## P Smith

its diameter [OD]


----------



## PrinceLH

P Smith said:


> its diameter [OD]


I think that I'm good. I'll update, when the whole system is in place.


----------

